# matthew 16:18



## T.A.G. (Jul 20, 2010)

I am preparing a sermon and I am using this as one of my main texts. Going through different commentaries, I did not realize that people disagreed with the latter part of verse 18, where hades is understood as demonic forces/principalities/dominion etc. It seems some of the commentaries are interpreting the gates of hades as simply death or literally hell. Thus, the verse would be talking about the Church would have victory over death rather then the evil forces of the world.

Granted, most of the commentaries that state this are dispensational commentaries but wanted to see if there was another reason why they would be interpreting this as simply death rather then Church conquering the evil forces of the world.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 20, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> I am preparing a sermon and I am using this as one of my main texts. Going through different commentaries, I did not realize that people disagreed with the latter part of verse 18, where hades is understood as demonic forces/principalities/dominion etc. It seems some of the commentaries are interpreting the gates of hades as simply death or literally hell. Thus, the verse would be talking about the Church would have victory over death rather then the evil forces of the world.
> 
> Granted, most of the commentaries that state this are dispensational commentaries but wanted to see if there was another reason why they would be interpreting this as simply death rather then Church conquering the evil forces of the world.


 
Because the word _hades_ is derived from the pagan greek conception of the underworld as the place of the dead. For Christians, it could be considered synonymous with the grave. (Hence, the Apostle's Creed says, "He descended into hades.") It is not a place where the devil reigns from a throne with a pitchfork for a scepter. That is not what hell is. That idea is just late European mythology. This is why, in my opinion, "the gates of hell" cannot be a reference to satan. The devil does not control or rule in hell. God is preparing it to punish him eternally.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont think anyone would believe this is talking about a devil on a throne with a scepter and pitch fork...


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 20, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> I dont think anyone would believe this is talking about a devil on a throne with a scepter and pitch fork...


 
Ok, well take away the pitchfork and throne, which was just a little added embellishment on my part, and what exactly about the gates of hades could be a reference to Satan?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you consulted Calvin or any pre-modern commentators? What did you find them saying?

Check this one. His text here is Matthew 16:13-19
Luther, Martin, "Sermon Preached in the Castle at Leipzig on the Day of St. Peter and St. Paul, Luther's Works, 52.53-60.


----------

